# Bear Cruzer G2 - Cam Timing



## FLBowhunter 27 (Oct 20, 2018)

The Bear bows I've owned didn't have alignment holes in the cam.


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe the stops are built into the mods, so you cannot independently adjust them. Make sure they are hitting the cables at the same time when you or some one else draws back the bow, or when put on a draw board. If not, you have to twist or untwist your cables. It just depends how you want to adjust the timing. I always adjust the one that is farther away. You will need a press to make these changes. Being out of time shouldn't make the bow noticeably louder. Make sure the string stop is adjusted to almost touch the string when the bow is at rest. Looking at timing holes or something else when the bow is in a static mode is not always the best way to determine if the bow is in time. Putting the bow in a dynamic mode (drawing) is much better.


----------

